# Submission Hold / shared music 'bout RRs



## veggieguy12 (Jan 10, 2009)

I really want to hear the music of Submission Hold - I'm sure somebody here knows 'em.
If you have any of their stuff and can share with me, *please* let me know.

And as a lil' gift to all y'all, I'm offering this CD for download:

*download here*
(72 min., 82 mb)

1. Rail Dynamics - Emory Cook (excerpt)
2. Train 45 - New Lost City Ramblers
3. Kassie Jones - Furry Lewis
4. Jay Gould's Daughter - Pete Seeger
5. Railroad Bill - Walter Robertson
6. Linin' Track - Leadbelly
7. Freight Train - Elizabeth Cotten
8. Drill Ye Tarriers, Drill - Cisco Houston
9. Zack, The Mormon Engineer - L.M. Hilton
10. Lost Train - The Virginia Mountain Boys 
11. F.F.V., The - Annie Watson
12. He's Coming to Us Dead - New Lost City Ramblers
13. Train That Carried My Girl From Town, The - Doc Watson
14. Rock Island Line - Leadbelly
15. Lonesome Train - Sonny Terry/Woody Guthrie/Cisco Houston
16. John Henry - Woody Guthrie/Cisco Houston
17. Wreck of the Number Nine, The - Rosalie Sorrels
18. Freight Train Blues - Brownie McGhee
19. New Market Wreck, The - Mike Seeger
20. Jerry, Go Oil That Car - Haywire Mac
21. Way Out in Idaho - Rosalie Sorrels
22. Old John Henry Died on the Mountain - Henry Grady Terrell
23. Casey Jones - John D. Mounce
24. Wreck of the Old 97 - Pop Stoneman
25. Midnight Special - Leadbelly
26. Wabash Cannonball - Doc Watson
27. Lost Train Blues - Vernon Sutphin
28. New River Train - The Iron Mountain String Band
29. Three Little Engines & 33 Cars - Vinton Wight (excerpt)


----------



## veggieguy12 (Oct 2, 2009)

Here are the latter three of Submission Hold's albums (192kbs each):

Waiting for Another Monkey to Throw the First Brick (1998)

Sackcloth and Ashes (the Ostrich Dies on Monday) (2000?)

What Holds Back the Elephant (2004)

Ebullition Records page for the first two listed here, and page at G-7 Welcoming Committee for the last album.
Enjoy!


----------

